# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  TwoUp v1 Questions

## TehNewGuy

Long story short, this type of printer; The TwoUp. Is a tinker project that is doomed to fail without several custom upgrades. I'm looking for something where I can get more involved with printing, and creating my own models instead of troubleshooting all sorts of shortcomings.

What hit the nail in the coffin is qubd's support website is down, the forum they hosted is also down, and finally. I couldn't even order an upgrade kit on their website.

Moving forward! I'm still going to try to get this working, although I'm totally on my own:

9-22: Got most of the frame components built. Electronics not touched yet.
9-25: Received 3d printed fan assembly. (Apparently QUBD opted to nix these.)
10-7: Purchased some Digikey (WM18416-ND) size #8 crimps for the power supply for $4 w/ free shipping.
10-19: Installed crimps, bought fuse+switch for PSU, got rubber feet for MDF electronics board.
10-21: Purchased more digikey parts (spade slide connectors, new 4-pin ATX since provided one is too short, 2-pin removable hot end connection (for testing)), 4x 8mm M3 bolts to attach PSU & 4x 12mm M3 bolts Printrboard Rev D to MDF electronics board, 2x 5mm to 8mm couplers, M3 nuts to isolate Printrboard Rev D.

Strategies:
-Find all STL files for all MDF files. (Probably need to use Simplify 3D or Fusion 360 to open these.)
-See about getting upgrade to v1 to v3 TwoUp/ThreeUp files. (Prevents noticeable Z wobble.)
-If STL files can be found, add 2nd Z motor, and 2nd 8mm guide..
-Redesign X gantry, if possible.. belt is sagging for some reason.
-Upgrade from old repetier to marlin firmware. (Requires LUFA CDC Bootloader, Marlin 1.1.6 & Arduino IDE)
-Get M3 nuts to isolate Printrboard from MDF. (Might need longer screws.)
-Isolate mains power.
-Experiment with ribbon cable vs. rj45 cable for; temp, fan, stepper motor, in addition to 2-3 stepper motors on bottom.
-Replace MDF electronics board w/ Printrboard Rev D case. Potentially with PWM fan.
-Experiment with coupling Raspberry Pi 3 web server + V2 webcam module.
-Potentially redesign entire frame.

----------

